# Mythbusters 6/15/11 - Possible Different show ID



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The 6/15 episode of Mythbusters (this Wednesday) is not being caught by my Season Pass for the show. I had to schedule it while browsing the channel listing.

The title of the show is MythBusters Dirty Dozen: "Planes, Trains, & Automobiles".


Check your To Do lists.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It even has episode number 101.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for that, ours did not have it set to record either.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I noticed ZAP2it shows no real description for the show either, I wonder if Tribunes data was indicating this was not a first run episode.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the post. My season pass didn't catch it either. I have a ARWL set up to catch Mythbuster specials and appearances on other shows by the cast and it caught it.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Doing a search for "Mythbusters" on tivo.com under "Find TV Show" comes up with two results..."Mythbusters" with all the old episodes and "Mythbusters Dirty Dozen" that only has the episode "Planes, Trains, & Automobiles" listed. strange


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

tenthplanet said:


> I noticed ZAP2it shows no real description for the show either, I wonder if Tribunes data was indicating this was not a first run episode.


considering Zap2it get its programing from the same source as TiVo thats not so suprising...

But its probably human error as usual...


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

I had to do a manual recording as well, though since they can be issued over the web now it's not nearly as annoying as having to track it down and do it manually on the box. It's still a pain that they messed up the guide data again.

I still don't think I've seen the last episode they screwed up the guide data for.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JACKASTOR said:


> considering Zap2it get its programing from the same source as TiVo thats not so suprising...
> 
> But its probably human error as usual...


It's not human error, it's listed as a different show. This sounds like a clip show.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

mattack said:


> It's not human error, it's listed as a different show. This sounds like a clip show.


It is.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Frick. Missed it. I got here to late.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Frick. Missed it. I got here to late.


No big deal - it's just a clip show - their 12 favorite plane/train/automobile myths all condensed with a little back story added. Nothing new really.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jbernardis said:


> No big deal - it's just a clip show - their 12 favorite plane/train/automobile myths all condensed with a little back story added. Nothing new really.


I liked the backstory bits, but they were probably only 5-6 minutes of the episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cool, clip shows are yet another reason for having a Tivo.. FF through the old bits, and watch the new bits. (Though some things, like Survivor 'clip shows' have interweaved them so closely that it's not really worth trying to ff through the old stuff.)


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Frick. Missed it. I got here to late.


No worries. It comes on again next Wednesday. Just set a manual recording for it then. It comes on right before the new episode.


----------

